# AKFF Legend # 3 - Bazzoo



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Good onya Bazz!!


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

well done Bazz. i can't think of a more worthy person for this honour.. always wiling to help out his fellow forumites with advice.. what a champion of a person  
good on you mate ;-)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations Bazz, well deserved!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats Bazz. Well done!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

YEAHHHHH!

Well done Bazz, now pass me a nubile!


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats Bazz,
I always enjoy reading your comments.
You can pass me one of your nubiles too!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hooray for Barry
Hooray at last
Hooray for Barry
He's a horse's arse

On ya Bazz.....love your work mate.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, what they said 

Well done Bazz


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations Bazz,
Love your comments and reports

Cheers,
Gary & Georgia ;-)


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Well deserved Bazz, your a champion mate ;-)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

way to go Bazzzzz!!!!! half credit goes to Jerry too!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Very pleased to see you got some gold bling mate, and hope you enjoy the experience as you contribute much to the enjoyment of so many other akffers


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Onya Bazz, another very deserving recipient of the sites highest honour - a true gentleman and a scholar you are (although sometimes you take the wrong coloured pills or forget to take any at all and upset the nubiles) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hope you are soon on the water catching those 50cm bass ;-) 
Congrats again you ol sandshark :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Bazz. Always enjoy your posts and help on the forum. A true legend!


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Bazz,
Well deserved & worthy company for the esteemed Dodge & Red.
Cheers Mal


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats Bazz - a well deserved award.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

8) 8) 8) Your a gentleman Bazz. Well deserved. HIP HIP HORAH !


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya mate, a well deserved award.

Scott


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Well deserved. Congrats Bazz


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Well deserved Master BAzz... Thankyou for the coaching over the years ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

gee bazz, i had to go and have a nap after reading about all those sportz, i was exhausted.
congrats and luv your posts
keep em coming

pete


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jerry and the Nubiles on keeping Bazz hard at work long enough to get this award.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Great to hear/see Bazz. Well deserved. Think I've had more info, laughs and learning from your input than many others
Tho I'm a relative "newbie" to AKFF I have sort of learn't to scroll down thru the "last post" column and when seeing a name I have come to recognize as someone who always has some interesting input will look at that topic where as before would have just looked at topic and skipped over thinking it did not interest me. Doing this has widened my interest in all aspects of yakking.
See your name on the post and I open it up straight away, Thank you Bazzoo

kp


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Good on ya Bazz, master of the donger and legend of nubiles..

8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Beauty Bazz, well deserved mate.

I'm taking two of your dongers to DHI and promise to put them to good use.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah well done!!

You are a credit to the forum!!....Now where do I pick up my nubile? :twisted: :twisted:

Cheers and thanks Andybear


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

job well done Bazz, very deserving.

i immediately contacted your nubiles at some of your favourite mags and so far i have had this response from playboy in america.

Hi Bazz,

so sorry we can't be with you to share the moment. You know you have always been a legend to us.
We miss you and look forward to your next trip.

all our love, hugs, kisses, foreplay and happy endings
janurary, February, March, April, May. June, July, August, September, October, December.
(November is still not talking to you but she'll come round)

must run Hugh is coming

ps. please can you send us more dongas and do you have any in a harder material.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha h ha ha ha ha ha :lol: Keza ha ha ha ha your an idiot hahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha h ha ha ha ha ha :lol: Keza ha ha ha ha your an idiot hahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


and *That's* why we Love our Bazz
congrats Mate


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations Bazz, well deserved mate! Skippa and Michelle also sends their best regards


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

As someone who loves to paddle as much as the fishing congratulations, wel deserved, Dave.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

more than worthy of the accolades....now you must go and place your handprint in the nearest wet concrete to a boatramp like all the others....


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done Bazooo, very deserving.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Well Deserved Baz. An obvious choice


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Bazz!!!*


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ohhhh My Goodness and Hogans Ghost , thank you all for your great wishes and congratulatory remarks , i feel very humbled and grateful to know all the people on here , When i first joined it seems so long ago , i was really pretty nervous about it , as i had never done anything like join an internet forum before , but i soon relaxed when i discovered the humour and friendliness on here and now i like to call a lot of you guys my mates . I know i dont get to fish as much as i would like , but still really love it when i get the chance and the body is feeling up to it , i will be fishing more at the start of the next bass season as by then i will have a new boat or maybe two . So hopefully we will see some trip reports , but they will be of only fish released or being released , just me i guess.Freya will be joining my nubile staff after her round Australia trip and she will be taking the position of head nubile :shock: , and all the other young lovelies will have to answer to her as i guess so will i ' Yes Dear ". I have had many requests for loans of Nubiles , but unfortunately cant do this , as some arnt yet house trained and are a little difficult to control . Thanks again guys and a special thanks to the mods for not only the great job they do , but for their votes of confidence in electing me as Legend Of AKFF No 3, its a great honour . And as Geoff Fenech says " i love yus all "


----------



## Squidette (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations on obtaining legend status - definately well deserved. Some of that legend status must have rubbed off onto Skippa which is helping me out fish the boys ;-) :twisted: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Squidette said:


> Congratulations on obtaining legend status - definately well deserved. Some of that legend status must have rubbed off onto Skippa which is helping me out fish the boys ;-) :twisted: :lol:


Michelle , Skippa certainly has a lot of unused MOJO , and he has Karma also because of the released fish he made sure swam again , Ohh wait , i didnt charge you and Squidder for all the goodwill , Damn :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Good on you Baz, you're a man of many wise words.
I never realised you were in Snow Patrol either. 'Cars' is a great wee ditty.


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

congratulations BAZZ ps are you the only aussie left in little BAGBDAD?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Wazza ya blody old seadog ya are, Richo told me you used to live out my way , Wazza , no trouble at all after i bought the camel , he and i do the shopping and everybody talks to me , mind you , i have no idea what there saying , but the camel sure understands :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: .....nope ...no one else can make that stuff up alrighty Bazz...there's only the one Mighty Bazzoo on this planet and thank gawd for that!!!

A worthy honour for a worthy man Baz. You've been a boon to the forum and your input has been much appreciated by one and all.

...and just by the by.... Freya is mine!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Best wishes Ross


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

A legend in his own Speedos !! Good on ya Bazz and all who sail in her :lol: :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Onya Baz - You is da man ;-)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, nice one Bazz! Congrats,
Smeg


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Well Done Bazz, you deserve it!!

Thanks for the encouragement.

Ian


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

A big well done to the big bazzoo

We younger members of the forum can learn a lot from members like yourself and all we have to do is shut up and open our ears.(or should I say eyes, for reading your posts?) Congratulations on the award Barry. Just make sure the award is real and solid gold rather than gold painted plastic. lol.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Onya Baz, keep up the good work


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee there are some great people on here and i'm very lucky i found this site long long ago , hey Ian how are you champ still got the Espri ? what a top yak they are i wouldnt mind another one .Thanks again guys for your kind comments .


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Congratulations Bazz, well deserved mate.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Baz

A much deserved award, mate. This is a slightly belated greeting due to my absence from the forum for a few days. Thanks for all of your positive comments over the years, and keep it up, fellow Espri fan.


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

Ahhhhh BAZ,
What can i say. You are without a doubt one of the legends.  Between this and being my surrogate father, i dont know what to say.

You are in every sence of the word an absolute hoot. I love reading your posts, as they never cease to entertain me. i always leave here after a good laugh!

Hope all is going well. Chat soon, and MUST catch up for an ice cold beer soon. Cheers mate. Barnsie


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Barnsie get onto Paulie for another Balmoral regatta morning with brekkie and coffees and you can piggy back me on one of those Pro Angler Nimitz class Hobos to that little beach round the corner where the lovelies dont wear any kit whatsoever , ahhh so what there a little older , you could do with the experiance Son, your growing up to be a son to be proud of Chris , but dont tell mum i said that  :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

So glad to see you got the gold fishy you legend. You are one of a kind and your witty comments and inspiration are an asset to the forum and I too , like so many others have learned much from your posts and humour.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## Argonaut (Jan 18, 2009)

Goodonya Bazz. I have enjoyed reading back on posts of yours even tho I'm only a ringin.
May my terrible MOJO become your awesome MOJO.
PS love the bass in the bush you speak of - I don't even need to be fishing to appreciate the bass. Sittin by the water on a hot humid windy day up the back of some bush creek with lots of cicadas droppin in now that's something to see!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done Mate, you're in good company!!


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2008)

Finally back in Oz, and happily back into AKFF, just in the nick of time to also congratulate ya Bazza, well done mate. A true legend! ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey thanks guys for the lovely comments and Tommy pleased they let you back in the country mate , so lets have a fish soon champion


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey mate,
I knew you had something special in you, only who knew it would turn out to be cigar shaped and gold coloured? You deserve the award and top call on Russ too.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Just saw this now--couldn't be awarded to a better bloke.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats Bazz


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhh Karl , how good to see you drop in mate , hows my girl , getting big now i bet , bout time you worried the bass again champion


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Zoe's firing on all 12 cylinders, lot's of chatting, starting to lose the baby fat finally, but still pretty chubby. 
I can't wait to get her on a kayak when it's a bit warmer. 

I'm trying to get a few mates onto kayaks at the moment, so hope to get out and harass some Big W bass before too long.

Also planning 2 weeks in Hervey Bay in August with the kayak and a solid beer supply.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Karl , its soo good to see you on here , us originals are fading away mate , and the new guys are coming on here so qickly we dont get a chance to get to know them , thats the shame of being so successful i guess. Big W bass will now be shaking in their scales as big Karl is back and even teaching Zoe to catch them, you better take Richo up to big w mate so he can help you with the grog , thats about all he could help you with Karl as he cant catch fish anymore . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I still see a few veterans about the place, Peril... and... yeh, well I guess that happens, I blame the evil influence of Hobie kayaks. 

Very keen to catch up with Richo some time, but I rarely get two days off in a row, and work running me down a fair bit lately. I need a new job. 

Edit: I forgot to mention Occy, there's few around here longer in the tooth that that old bugga.  :lol:


----------

